# Cleaning the bilge?



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey guys, got a new (used) boat and the bilge has some crud in it. I have a dry storage locker on the starboard side that houses my power pole pump/reservoir, along with my 2stroke pre mix oil tank. I assume the oil has out gassed over time and just made it rather, uh, not clean in there. It is directly open to the bilge and I can see the nasty down in there too. 

Being its a new to me boat, just trying to whip her back in shape. Looking for advice and ideas on how to clean this up good without ultra heavy detergents or acids. Can't reach far in there for all the crap that is blocking what little room there is to actually see down there. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Mechanic I know works on inboards, his solution is granular cat litter.
Pours it under the engine, stirs it around, vacuums it out. No soap or water used.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

If you want cleaner than dry from the cat liter. Put the plug in and use some Dawn dish soap and water. Drive around (pulling the boat) to slosh around and then drain, rinse till suds free. Dawn is a great degreaser


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

Excellent ideas guys! I will try them both. Thanks


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

good ole engine cleaner/degreaser---then hot water and dawn


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Talked with the inboard mechanic this morning and asked why he doesn't use soap and water.
He can't discharge oily residue overboard. Coast Guard and EPA would cause him stress.
Regs say no dumping of bilge waste into the environment. So it's kitty litter and a trip
to the county toxic waste dump each week to get rid of the oil filled granules.
Part of his costs that get added to the repair bill.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

-[smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Brett - it's about time you get out and get us a new bumper sticker!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Can do DN. Happy to oblige.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

